# OTA update mystery



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

I have ota update notification pending for my jelly beans on my phone. 
I have it downloaded. Twice.
But nothing happens. It downloads and disappears. I can not find it on my phone or sd card to manually install and it apparently
does not self instal.
Suggestions ?


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

No one? I just went through entire phone from my PC, found 0.1.2 build JB ROM in OTA updater folder. No sign of the one downloaded today.


----------



## itsdollar (Oct 18, 2011)

There was an issue with the OTA on the last couple of builds. He talks about it in his thread in XDA. I think its fixed now.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Must be. I just downloaded it for the 3rd time - and voila, it all goes well. Done installing and am rebooting. Can't wait. Cool JB jars still falling...


----------



## dlmalone81201 (Jan 7, 2012)

I think I have the update zip file if you still need it. I will look for it in a few. Let me know I can send to box and share it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

